# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  تكريم خاص

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكنَّ ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ((لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس)), رواه أحمد وابن حبان وصححه الألباني.



وقد بذلتْ أختنا الفاضلة ( أمة الوهاب شميسة ) من وقتِها وجهدِها, وأبدعتْ واجتهدتْ لتحقيق غاية سامية ودرجة عالية..

تلك الدرجة التي تبتغيها كلُ طالبة علم, وتتمناها كلُ حريصة على الاستزادة من الخير والنهل من مورد عذب زلال.

فقدمتْ وتابعتْ واستمرتْ في تقديم كل نافع ومفيد لنا ولجميع أخواتها في ( مجلس طالبات العلم )

فكان من أيسر حقوقها علينا أن نقول لها: 

جزاكِ الله عنّا كل خير وتقبلي هذا التكريم الرمزي, وحسبنا أنكِ لا ترجين منّا جزاء ولا شكورًا

ولكن اعترافًا بفضلكِ وتقديرًا لجهدكِ قررنا منحكِ وسام التميز لشهر الله المحرم..

فتقبلي منّا هديتنا الرمزية مع خالص تمنياتنا لكِ بالنجاح والفلاح في الدنيا والآخرة.


..

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــزاها الله الجنـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــة بغير حســـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــا  ب...

----------


## شيرين عابدين

بوركتم ، سجلت شكري هنا منذ دقائق 
الرابط

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتب الله أجركِ أختي الغالية التوحيد على تكريم أختنا الغالية على القلوب شميسة فهي تستحق أكثر من هذا 
فجزاها الله عنا كل خير وجزاها أعالي الجنان ... اللهم آمين

----------


## هدير

أستاذتي الغالية والحبيبة "أمة الوهاب شميسة "
جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
وأقول:
 


الحب في الله " 
مساحة كبيرة 
وأرض فسيحة 
نباتها الصدق والاخلاص 
وماءها التواصي بالحق 
ونسيمها حسن الخلق 
وحارسها الدعاء 
فأهنئ نفسي أني أحبك في الله 
وأشهده على حبك فيه 
ونسأله أن يجمعنا في جنات النعيم

----------


## هدير

أستاذتي الغالية والحبيبة " التوحيد "
جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
وأقول :

اللهم أنك اعطيتني خير أحباب في الدنيا دون ان اسألك.. 
فلا تحرمني من صحبتهم في الجنه وانا اسألك.. 
اللهم اسعدهم وفرج همهم .. 
وحقق لهم مايتمنوا واجعل الجنة مقرا لهم .. 
اللهم لاترد دعواتي لهم فإني أحبهم فيك

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


ولو أنني أوتيت كل بلاغة ****** وأفنيت بحر النطق في النظم والنثر
لما كنت بعد القول إلا مقصرا ***** ومعترفا بالعجز عن واجب الشكر

أخيتي شميسة بارك الله فيكِ وفي جهودكِ.


وسام تقدير نهديه إليك لحصولك على تقدير المميزة لشهر محرم، وحقيقة تميزك ليس بهذا الشهر فقط بل في كل شهر، آملين المزيد من العطاء، وأن يجعل ما تقدمينه في ميزان حسناتك وأن يبارك فيكِ وفي كل أخواتنا في هذا المجلس المبارك.

.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

والشكر موصول لمشرفتنا الفاضلة (التوحيد) التي تسعى دائما لإسعاد من حولها لا حرمك الأجر.





اللهم أسعدها في الدارين، واجمعنا بأخواتنا في هذا المجلس المبارك في فردوسك الأعلى.

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله لكل من مرّت ودعتْ وقدمتْ من عذب الحديث وحلو الكلام ما يدعم أواصر الأخوة في الله ويشد حبلها المتين
وتقبل الله دعواتكن الطيبة وجعل لكن منها أوفر النصيب
وشكر لكن تلك الهدايا الرقيقة 
وأكرمكن بكل خير أخواتي الفضليات.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
عمّن تتحدثن ؟
عني ؟
: ))
أكرمكن ربي وأجزل لكن العطاء وجزاكن خيرا 
لا أدري ما أقول 
أسعدتن قلبي الصغير وأدخلتن السرور عليه : ))الإدارة الكريمة ،أختي التوحيد ،
أخواتي الغاليات ،
 في 
.
.


لا يسعني إلا أن أقف عند حديث الحبيب المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام ، 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صُنع إليه معروف فقال لفاعله : جزاك الله خيرا فقد أبلغ في الثناء " / سنن الترمذي
/ صححه الألباني
.
.
جزاكن الله خيرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا ....

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ..


 
راااااااااااااا  ئع
أجمل شيء في التصميم أن اسمي مع موقع الألوكة في صورة واحدة
لمن يدري قيمة الألوكة في قلبي يفهم سبب فرحتي
: ))
( طبعا سأطبعها وأحتفظ بها )
التوحيد الغالية ، لن أنسى كرمكِ معي يا كريمة الشمائل
أحبك في الله

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
.
.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جـــزاها الله الجنــــــة بغير حســــاب...



أختي الحبيبة أم فردوس وأويس ، جزاك الله مثله ، أسأل الله أن يجمعني بكِ في الفردوس الأعلى آمييييييين .
وما أجملها من هدية !
أحب الأزهار كثيرا ،

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بوركتم ، سجلت شكري هنا منذ دقائق 
> الرابط


العزيزة شيرين ، أكرمك المولى ولا حرمني صداقتك .
جزاك الله خيرا حبيبتي .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كتب الله أجركِ أختي الغالية التوحيد على تكريم أختنا الغالية على القلوب شميسة فهي تستحق أكثر من هذا 
> فجزاها الله عنا كل خير وجزاها أعالي الجنان ... اللهم آمين


 آمين آمين آمين
أعلى الله قدرك يا أم حمزة الأندلسي ، يا طيبة
خجلتووووني
: ))
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك يا غالية .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أستاذتي الغالية والحبيبة "أمة الوهاب شميسة "
> 
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
> وأقول:
>  
> 
> 
> الحب في الله " 
> مساحة كبيرة 
> ...


 
يااااااااااااه يا هدير الحبيبة
دائما مفاجآتك رااائعة
وردة تتفتح 
مع حب خالص في الله
ما أمل الحب في الله
ما شاء الله
أحبك الذي أحببتني فيه يا حبيبة
وأسعدك دنيا وآخرة 
جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ولو أنني أوتيت كل بلاغة ****** وأفنيت بحر النطق في النظم والنثر
> لما كنت بعد القول إلا مقصرا ***** ومعترفا بالعجز عن واجب الشكر 
> أخيتي شميسة بارك الله فيكِ وفي جهودكِ. 
> 
> وسام تقدير نهديه إليك لحصولك على تقدير المميزة لشهر محرم، وحقيقة تميزك ليس بهذا الشهر فقط بل في كل شهر، آملين المزيد من العطاء، وأن يجعل ما تقدمينه في ميزان حسناتك وأن يبارك فيكِ وفي كل أخواتنا في هذا المجلس المبارك. 
> .


 
جزاك الله مثله يا أخية ، يا أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم ، أسعدك ربي وبارك فيكِ .
شااااكرة لك هديتك يا غالية ، وكلامك اللطيف الجميل ،
أسأل الله أن يثيبك على إدخالك السرور على قلب أخيتك .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

اللهم اجمعني بأخواتي في الفردوس الأعلى كما جمعتنا يا رب في دار الدنيا
آمين آمين آمين
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ
.
.
.
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكنَّ ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ((لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس)), رواه أحمد وابن حبان وصححه الألباني.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وقد بذلتْ أختنا الفاضلة ( أمة الوهاب شميسة ) من وقتِها وجهدِها, وأبدعتْ واجتهدتْ لتحقيق غاية سامية ودرجة عالية..
> 
> ...



 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بوركت أختنا التوحيد على لفتتك الطيبة 

وحقا تستحق شمستنا كل تقدير باركها الله 

أحسن الله إلى الجميع وعذرا لا أعرف كيف أهاديكن بما يليق ...

فتقبلن خالص حبي وودادي والدعاء لكن بمزيد من التوفيق والرشاد .

----------


## طالبة فقه

*اختي أمة الوهاب شمسية أعترف بتقصيري المرئي والملحوض جداً فهلاّ أجدُ مساحةِ غفران في قلبكي ..!
لن أثني هُنا بحرفك فمثلكي تعرف وأنتي دوماً في المقام الرفيع في الأمور
لك إحترامٌ ومساحاتِ تقدير لايعلمها سوى الله
وفقك المولى*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

اللهم بارك

الصراحة: جهد ملحوظ يستحق الشكر والتقدير والتكريم : ))

----------


## لجين الندى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
حقيقة شميسة لن نجد كلمات تعبر عن فرحتنا لتميزك
فقد اجتهدتِ وأبدعتِ فاستحقيتِ التميز 
 
 

ولكن .. أين الحفلة ؟!!

 
هذه المرة سأقيم أنا الحفلة والمرة القادمة ستقيميها أنت .. ابتساامة

----------


## باحثة علم شرعي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بصراحة أنا شاكرة جدا أختنا الكريمة الفاضلة التوحيد على طرحها هذا الموضوع 
لإن أختي الغالية الراااائعة شموسة تستحق أكثر وأكثر وأكثر
والكلام فعلا قليل وما أعرف أعبر ولكن عن جد أدعو لك دوما وماأنساك حبيبتي
ويارب يصلح أحوالك وييسر أمرك ويسعد قلبك وينور دربك
وعلى فكرة بنقول مثل ( اللي بيحبه ربه بيحبب فيه خلقه ) بصراحة ماشاء الله حبيبتي شموسة محبووووووووبة جدا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بوركت أختنا التوحيد على لفتتك الطيبة 
> 
> وحقا تستحق شمستنا كل تقدير باركها الله 
> 
> أحسن الله إلى الجميع وعذرا لا أعرف كيف أهاديكن بما يليق ...
> 
> فتقبلن خالص حبي وودادي والدعاء لكن بمزيد من التوفيق والرشاد .


 الشرف كل الشرف في مرورك أستاذتي الحبيبة ( أم هانئ )
مرورك أجمل هدية يا عزيزتي .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> *اختي أمة الوهاب شميسة أعترف بتقصيري المرئي والملحوض جداً فهلاّ أجدُ مساحةِ غفران في قلبكي ..!*
> *لن أثني هُنا بحرفك فمثلكي تعرف وأنتي دوماً في المقام الرفيع في الأمور*
> *لك إحترامٌ ومساحاتِ تقدير لايعلمها سوى الله*
> *وفقك المولى*


وكل الاحترام والتقدير أكنه لك يا غالية ، رفع الله قدرك ، ويسّر أمرك ،  أكرمك المولى وسدّد خطاك .
وأخال أن القلوب (  عند بعضيها )
 : ))
حتى لو لم يكن ما يترجمها من حروف على المنتدى
فالكل مقصّر في حق الآخر ياحبيبة
وإنما الدعوات الخالصات بين المحبين
كلما تذكرت إحدانا الأخرى
في ظهر الغيب .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
> 
> اللهم بارك
> 
> الصراحة: جهد ملحوظ يستحق الشكر والتقدير والتكريم : ))


 أهلا بســــ ( افقتدنااااك ) ـــــارة 
جزاك ربي الخير يا غالية
: ))

----------


## حكمة

تبارك الرحمن ..
 مبارك التكريم 
جهد واضح وملموس نفع بكِ أخيتي الفاضلة أمة الوهاب شميسة

جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتكِ 
اللهم آمين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أهلا بســــ ( افقتدنااااك ) ـــــارة 
> 
> جزاك ربي الخير يا غالية
> 
> : ))


 
كيف تفتقديني وقلوبنا تتعانق في الله على بعد المكان؟؟ : ))

أسأل الله تعالى أن يجمعنا على منابر من نور وأن يثبتنا على دينه

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

مبارك أخيتي شميسة 
تستحقين ...
بارك الله بك أختنا التوحيد

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماشاء الله .. جهدٌ جبار من أختٍ مفضالة .. وتكريمٌ جميل من إدارةٍ كريمة وأختٍ فاضلة
دام تميزكِ أختي شميسة .. وشكر الله سعي أختنا التوحيد

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
> حقيقة شميسة لن نجد كلمات تعبر عن فرحتنا لتميزك
> فقد اجتهدتِ وأبدعتِ فاستحقيتِ التميز 
>  
>  
> 
> ولكن .. أين الحفلة ؟!! 
> ...


 
تسألين أين الحفل ؟
وهذا الإبداع والجمال أين محله من الإعراب ؟
:  ))
جميل الحفل الذي أراه ماثلا أمامي ... جزاك الله خيرا ملكة دورتنا المباركة ،
 يا (( لُجين الندى )) .
أنا بفضل الله صائمة ، وسأفطر على طرطة الشطكولاتة 
:  )

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> بصراحة أنا شاكرة جدا أختنا الكريمة الفاضلة التوحيد على طرحها هذا الموضوع 
> لإن أختي الغالية الراااائعة شموسة تستحق أكثر وأكثر وأكثر
> والكلام فعلا قليل وما أعرف أعبر ولكن عن جد أدعو لك دوما وماأنساك حبيبتي
> ويارب يصلح أحوالك وييسر أمرك ويسعد قلبك وينور دربك
> وعلى فكرة بنقول مثل ( اللي بيحبه ربه بيحبب فيه خلقه ) بصراحة ماشاء الله حبيبتي شموسة محبووووووووبة جدا



الأخت الغالية  (( بحوثة )) ،  دائما سبّاقة لاختيار أجمل الهدايا وأجمل الكلمات وأجمل التحايا ، لا حرمني الله أخوتك يا حبيبة ، وجعل الله الفردوس ملتقانا .
آمين

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> تبارك الرحمن ..
> 
> مبارك التكريم 
> جهد واضح وملموس نفع بكِ أخيتي الفاضلة أمة الوهاب شميسة 
> جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتكِ 
> اللهم آمين


ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
.
.
مرور طيب ، ممزوج بعبق الحكمة ، لا حرمك رب أجر ما قدمت يداك ، سعدت بهديتك يا غالية ، بارك الله فيك ، وجمعني بك في الجنة .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

انا مخصماك ... ليه مش بتردي علي؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> انا مخصماك ... ليه مش بتردي علي؟


أين أختي الحبيبة ؟
على هاتفي : ) ولا على سكايب بتاعي ولا المسنجر ، ولا الفيسبوك ولا جوجل بلاس ولا الجمايل ولااا ولا ولا ...... : ) .....
 :Smile: 
والله ما وصلني منك يا غالية أي كلام ، لا هنا ولا في أي طريقة تواصل أخرى .
.
.
وأنت غالية ، ومكانتك في القلب باقية ، وأشكر الله أن يسر لي التعرف على أخوات فاضلات في ألوكتنا المحترمة .
.
.
أنتظر التوضيح : )

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

فوق يا ستي الحجة فوق هنا في المشاركة هذه
وانا أمازحك بس أنا ما أقدر ما أعمل ضجه في المكان اللي اكون فيه

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

وبعدين كل دي عناوين!!!!!!!!!! انت بتشتغلي في الرئاسة؟؟ ابتسامة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> مبارك أخيتي شميسة 
> تستحقين ...
> بارك الله بك أختنا التوحيد





> فوق يا ستي الحجة فوق هنا في المشاركة هذه
> وانا أمازحك بس أنا ما أقدر ما أعمل ضجه في المكان اللي اكون فيه





> وبعدين كل دي عناوين!!!!!!!!!! انت بتشتغلي في الرئاسة؟؟ ابتسامة


فهمتُ وأيقنتُ أننا نتشابه 
ثم العناوين : )) خجلتيني ، رئيس جمهورية اييييه ، أنا طموحاتي أكبر ...وإن شاء الله سأل إليها واحدة واحدة ... وفي نفس الوقت لا علاقة لها لا بالوزارة ولا بالرئاسة ، ولا بالمجالس : )  ....حفظ الله ولاة أمورنا ورزقهم البطانة الصالحة آميييييين .
وإن شاء الله يجي دورك ونفرح بتميزك يا غالية
وكله من توفيق الوهّاب .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> وإن شاء الله يجي دورك ونفرح بتميزك يا غالية
> وكله من توفيق الوهّاب .


أسألكم بالله ألا تفعلوا لا أريد دوري .. أتبرع به للأخوات الرائعات هنا
بوركتِ يا شميستنا واسفة اني شتتك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ماشاء الله .. جهدٌ جبار من أختٍ مفضالة .. وتكريمٌ جميل من إدارةٍ كريمة وأختٍ فاضلة
> 
> دام تميزكِ أختي شميسة .. وشكر الله سعي أختنا التوحيد


أكرمك المولى يا غالية
يشهد الله
أن لكِ في القلب مكانة
أختك شميسة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أسألكم بالله ألا تفعلوا لا أريد دوري .. أتبرع به للأخوات الرائعات هنا
> بوركتِ يا شميستنا واسفة اني شتتك


 ايوى لالة كيما تحبي
: ))

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسأل الله أن يوفقكم لما يحب ويرضى يا أخواتي 
تستحقي كل خير غاليتي ام الوهاب وأنا ايضا أشكرك 
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أسأل الله أن يوفقكم لما يحب ويرضى يا أخواتي 
> تستحقي كل خير غاليتي أمة الوهاب وأنا ايضا أشكرك 
> موفقه لكل خير


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
من لطفك ، وطيب معدنك
وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه أختي الحبيبة .

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

تعودنا أن يتم تكريم إحدى أخواتنا الفُضليات كل شهر على حسب الحضور والعطاء

ولا يعني اختيار إحداكنّ أن هناك فاضلة ومفضولة, بل كلكنّ ولله الحمد والمنّة على درجة عالية من الفضل والجِد وحسن الخلق

ولا أرى إلا ثلة من أحسن الأخوات وأفضلهن, نحسبكن على خير جميعًا ولا نزكيكن على الله

لكنه إجراء شهري لا يدل إلا على تقدير للجهود وشكر للعطاء

ويسرني اليوم أن أقدم خالص شكري لأختنا الغالية ( أم عبد الرحمن ) على ما تقدم لنا من خير, وعلى تفاعلها مع أخواتها ونشاطها الطيب في المجلس.




وتقبلي - أختنا الفاضلة - هذا التعبير الرمزي عن تقدرينا لكِ ولجهدكِ الطيب خلال عام كامل سعدنا فيه بصحبتكِ وسُرتْ قلوبنا بطلتكِ.

والله أسأل لنا ولكِ ولكافة شمعات المجلس ودرره التوفيق والفلاح وتحقيق المراد

وأن يظلنا الله - تعالى - تحت ظله, يوم لا ظل إلا ظله

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

الله الله على همتك أختنا التوحيد
مبارك لك أخيتي أم عبد الرحمن فرحت بتكريمك في مجلس كريم جميل يضم باقة من الأخوات الطيبات اللواتي يحرصن على تعلم العلم وتقوى الله نحسبهنّ كذلك ولا نزكي على الله أحد
سعيدة بكن وبتواجدي بينكنّ
أسأل الله العظيم أن يجعلك منارة لأهلك ولكل من تعرفين من بشر تنيرين لهم طريق السنة الصحيحة وتكوني قدوة للجميع كما يحب الله ويرضى
وكل الشكر لأختنا التوحيد

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الله يوفقها ويسعدها ويجعل ما كتبته في موازين حسناتها...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله في أختنا أم عبد الرحمن ونفع بها 

: ))

----------


## حكمة

جعلكِ الله مباركة أينما كنتِ أختنا الحبيبة أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم
هدية متواضعة من أختكِ حكمة : )

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> تعودنا أن يتم تكريم إحدى أخواتنا الفُضليات كل شهر على حسب الحضور والعطاء
> 
> ولا يعني اختيار إحداكنّ أن هناك فاضلة ومفضولة, بل كلكنّ ولله الحمد والمنّة على درجة عالية من الفضل والجِد وحسن الخلق
> 
> ولا أرى إلا ثلة من أحسن الأخوات وأفضلهن, نحسبكن على خير جميعًا ولا نزكيكن على الله
> 
> لكنه إجراء شهري لا يدل إلا على تقدير للجهود وشكر للعطاء
> ...


وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بوركت أختنا التوحيد على ما تبذلينه من جهد 

واختيار موفق لأختنا الغالية أم عبد الرحمن أحسنتِ الانتقاء أختنا التوحيد

بارك الله في جهد أم عبد الرحمن وحفظ لها ذريتها من كل سوء آمين .

جمعنا الله وإياكم على خير ما يحب ويرضى آمين .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> وتقبلي - أختنا الفاضلة - هذا التعبير الرمزي عن تقدرينا لكِ ولجهدكِ الطيب خلال عام كامل سعدنا فيه بصحبتكِ وسُرتْ قلوبنا بطلتكِ.
> 
> والله أسأل لنا ولكِ ولكافة شمعات المجلس ودرره التوفيق والفلاح وتحقيق المراد
> 
> وأن يظلنا الله - تعالى - تحت ظله, يوم لا ظل إلا ظله
> 
> وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.


أخيتي التوحيد: جزاااكِ الله خيرا، وأحسن إليكِ.

وشكرا لك تكريمكِ لي، وبارك الله فيكِ، وأسعدك الله في الدارين، لما تبذلينه من جهود لمجلسنا ولأخواتنا، ولطيب معاملتك.

وأسأل الله لنا ولكن النفع وصلاح النية والعلم النافع.

وأحمد الله وأشكره أن عوضني الله بصحبتكن الطيبة، وأسأل الله أن يجمعني بكن في جنات عرضها السموات والأرض.
وأن يظلنا في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله.

وتقبل الله منا ومنكن صالح دعواتنا.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> الله الله على همتك أختنا التوحيد
> مبارك لك أخيتي أم عبد الرحمن فرحت بتكريمك في مجلس كريم جميل يضم باقة من الأخوات الطيبات اللواتي يحرصن على تعلم العلم وتقوى الله نحسبهنّ كذلك ولا نزكي على الله أحد
> سعيدة بكن وبتواجدي بينكنّ
> أسأل الله العظيم أن يجعلك منارة لأهلك ولكل من تعرفين من بشر تنيرين لهم طريق السنة الصحيحة وتكوني قدوة للجميع كما يحب الله ويرضى
> وكل الشكر لأختنا التوحيد


عزيزتي أم البراء شكر الله لكِ وبارك الله لك في دينك ومالك وأولادك وحفظكم ونفع بكم.

وجزاكِ الله خير الدنيا والآخرة على طيب كلماتك وصالح دعواتكِ سآئلة الله لنا ولك القبول.

كما أسأله جل في علاه أن يجمعنا بكن في جنات عرضها السموات والأرض أعدت للمتقين وأن ينفع بنا وبكن ويصلح نياتنا.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> الله يوفقها ويسعدها ويجعل ما كتبته في موازين حسناتها...



اللهم آمين.

أخيتي أم أويس وفردوس:
أسعدك الله وأنار دربك وحفظك وذريتك وجعلكم من الصالحين.
وجزاكِ الله خيرا على الوردة الجميلة.(ابتسامة  ).
.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> بارك الله في أختنا أم عبد الرحمن ونفع بها


أخيتي سارة بنت محمد:
وفيكِ بارك الله ونفع بكِ وجزيتِ خيرا.

ــــــ




> جعلكِ الله مباركة أينما كنتِ أختنا الحبيبة أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم
> هدية متواضعة من أختكِ حكمة : )


أخيتي حكمه:

ما أروع هديتك لقد أسعدتني كثيرا، فقمت بحفظها على جهازي كي أَذكُر أخوات طيبات عرفتهن وسعدت بمعرفتهن.

جمعني الله وإياكن في فراديس الجنان ونفع بنا وبكن، اللهم آمين.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بوركت أختنا التوحيد على ما تبذلينه من جهد 
> 
> واختيار موفق لأختنا الغالية أم عبد الرحمن أحسنتِ الانتقاء أختنا التوحيد
> 
> بارك الله في جهد أم عبد الرحمن وحفظ لها ذريتها من كل سوء آمين .
> 
> جمعنا الله وإياكم على خير ما يحب ويرضى آمين .


اللهم آمين


أخيتي أم هانئ: هنأك الله في الدارين.

بارك الله فيكِ، وجزاكِ الله خيري الدنيا والآخرة على طيب دعواتكِ.
ونفع بنا وبكِ، وحفظ الله لك ابنك وجعله من المتقين.

كما أسأل الله جل في علاه كما جمعنا في هذا المجلس أن يجمعنا في جنات عرضها السموات والأرض وأن يصلح نياتنا وأن يتقبل منا ومنكن صالح أعمالنا ودعواتنا.

رفع الله قدرك غاليتي التوحيد وأحياكِ الله على توحيده.
.

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله في كل من مرت هنا وسطرت لأختها كلمات طيبة, وحفظكن الله من كل مكروه وجمعنا بكن في الجنة .. آمين

هذا قليل مما تستحقين أم عبد الرحمن الفاضلة, أحسن الله إليكِ.

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.............

مبارك أختي الحبيبة أم عبد الرحمن فأنتِ تستاهلي كل خير 
أسأل الله أن يبارك في جهودك وينفع بك 

وبارك الله في الأخت الغالية التوحيد على حسن الإنتقاء وعلى جهودها الطيبة وعلى حرصها لادخال السرور على اخواتها 
فبارك الله فيكن جميعاً

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وإليكِ أحسن الله. هذا من حسن أخلاقك عزيزتي التوحيد.

أخيتي أم حمزة الأندلسي:



> مبارك أختي الحبيبة أم عبد الرحمن فأنتِ تستاهلي كل خير 
> أسأل الله أن يبارك في جهودك وينفع بك


بارك الله لك، أسأل الله النفع والتوفيق لنا جميعا، وجزاكِ الله خيرا.

كما أسأل الله أن يقر عينكِ بشفاء والدك ويلبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية.

وجمعنا الله بكن في جنات النعيم.

لا حرمنا رفقتكن في أعالي الجنان اللهم آمين.

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

كما تعودنا أن يتم تكريم شهري لشمعة جديدة ممن يُضاء بهن مجلس طالبات العلم وممن تبعث بنشاطها وعلو همتها على إثارة روح المبادرة إلى فعل الخير..

والله أرجو أن يتقبل منكن وينفع بكن ويبارك لنا فيكن جميعًا

ويسرني اليوم أن أقدم خالص شكري لأختنا الغالية ( سارة بنت محمد ) على ما قدمت وبذلت, وعلى تفاعلها مع أخواتها بروح أخوية راقية ونشاط ملحوظ في مجلس طالبات العلم..


وتقبلي - أختنا المفضال - هذا التعبير الرمزي عن تقدرينا لكِ ولجهدكِ الطيب سائلة الله – تعالى – أن يزيدك من فضله وأن يرفعكِ بكل حرف تخطينه درجة في الجنّة

والله أسأل لنا ولكِ ولكافة شمعات المجلس ودرره التوفيق والفلاح وتحقيق المراد
وأن يظلنا الله - تعالى - تحت ظله, يوم لا ظل إلا ظله
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

باركَ الله فيكِ حبيبتي سارة وزادكِ علما وعملا

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته







ما شاء الله تستحقين التميز يا  سارة   بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجعل ما تقدميه لنا في هذا المجلس الكريم في ميزان حسناتك.

وأظلنا الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله.

جزاكِ الله خيرا يا غاليتنا التوحيد وبورك فيك وفي جهودك وأسعدكِ الله في الدارين أنت وأخواتنا المفاضلات.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الله يوفقك يا سارة ويسعدك بالدارين والله للتو إنتبهت للتكريم لقلة دخولي بالمجلس أو تصفحي على عجالة وكنت أتمنى أن أكون أول من يهنئك...الله يرضى عليك يالتوحيد..

----------


## لجين الندى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..
تستحقين ياااااااااا سارة هذا التكريم .. وتستحقين كل الشكر على ما تقدمين في هذا المجلس المبارك..
بارك الله فيك .. وبارك في جهودك المتواصلة .. وجعل ما تقدمين في موازين حسناتك ..



جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي التوحيد .. وبارك فيكِ ..

----------


## أم هانئ

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

 أحسنت الاختيار أختنا التوحيد بارك الله فيك

أما سارتنا الكريمة فتستحق كل تكريم 

بورك في الجميع ..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

اختيار موفق أختنا التوحيد
بارك الله بجهودك وجهود الأخت سارة المبدعة 
الحقيقة تستحقين وبجدارة جعل الله ما تخطين في كفة حسناتك
بوركتنِّ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أخواتي الفاضلات


جزاكن الله خيرا 

ووالله أنا أجد أن كل أخت منكن أحق مني بهذا التكريم 


وبصراحة أختنا التوحيد هي التي تستحق التكريم ليس فقط لهذا الشهر بل في كل شهر 
فهي التي تقرأ كل المشاركات وتشارك في كل المواضيع ولها لمسة لطيفة تنشر عبيرها في أرجاء المجلس ثم بعد ذلك تكرمنا نحن!!أما أنا ... 

فموضوع التكريم هذا .........


..

..


..

لا ينفع بدون كيك وتورتة وشاي وقهوة عربي وتمر وجاتوه (ابتسامة جائع)

ولو أن التصميم جميل جدا : ))

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكنّ أجمعين ونفع بكن وجمعنا بكن في فردوسه الأعلى آمين آمين




> فموضوع التكريم هذا 
> لا ينفع بدون كيك وتورتة وشاي وقهوة عربي وتمر وجاتوه (ابتسامة جائع)
> 
> ولو أن التصميم جميل جدا : ))


ولو أن التصميم جميل لكن لا ينفع بدون ما سلف ذكره, نعم
نسيت أنّي أمام شخصية متميزة حتى في تميزها.. اللهم بارك!

----------


## هدير

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
تستحق أخيتي سارة هذا التكريم 

أخيتي سارة لقد أستفدت من مواضيعك فجزاك الله عنا كل خير 
فلقد أعجبني من مواضيعك 
المهنة لا أعمل 
درر وفوائد وفرائد الجزء الأول والثاني 




أخيتي سارة:
أسأل الله أن يعطيك اطيب ما فى الدنيا " محبة الله " وأن يريك احسن ما فى الجنه " رؤيه الله " وأن ينفعك بأنفع الكتب " كتاب الله " وأن يجمعك بأبر الخلق "رسول الله " صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## هدير

> لا ينفع بدون كيك وتورتة وشاي وقهوة عربي وتمر وجاتوه (ابتسامة جائع)



تفضلي يالغالية

----------


## هدير

> وبصراحة أختنا التوحيد هي التي تستحق التكريم ليس فقط لهذا الشهر بل في كل شهر 
> فهي التي تقرأ كل المشاركات وتشارك في كل المواضيع ولها لمسة لطيفة تنشر عبيرها في أرجاء المجلس



نعم صدقتِ فأستاذتي التوحيد تستحق التكريم في كل يوم وفي كل ساعة 
فجزاها الله عني وعنا كل خير 
فلها ولكم دعوات في ظهر في الغيب 

أستاذتي التوحيد :


أدركت أن الدنيا إلى زوال..
وأيقنت أن الخلود بها مع الأحباب محال..
وعلمت أن الجنة تحتاج إلى شد الرحال..
فسألت الله أن يجمعني بك في الدنيا على طاعته..
وفي الجنة تحت الظلال..

----------


## هدير

وهذا لأستاذتي التوحيد

----------


## هدير

أنشودة لجميييييييييييي  ييييع

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بارك الله فيك ياغالية هدير لقد سعدت بهديتك لأخواتنا سارة والتوحيد فهذا قليل عليهن

والأنشودة رائعة جدا جدا جزانا الله فراديس الجنان جميعا نحن وأحبتنا وأحبتنا في الله من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

هدية رائعة يا هدير سمعتها مرارا
احبك الله اللهم امين

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

حيا الله الغاليات
مبارك عليكِ يا سارة وسامحيني على التأخير
لكني انشغلت في الفترة السابقة فكنت أدخل على مشاركاتي بدون تصفح المواضيع

ما شاء الله هدير قامت بالواجب وزيادة
سارة، ممكن آخذ قطعة جاتوه بالشيكولاته (ابتسامة بريئة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ما شاااااء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

أختنا هدير أقامت احتفالا : ))

أم عبد الرحمن قطعة صغيرة فقط من فضلك! (ابتسامة كرييييييمة جدا)


وجزى الله جميع الأخوات خيرا..

----------


## حكمة

هدية متواضعة .. 



مبارك التكريم أخيتي  سارة نسأل الله أن يجعلك من المكرمين في الدنيا والآخرة .. اللهم آمين
الأخت سارة يا أختنا التوحيد مصباح منير ..
 فعذرا حين استبدلنا المصباح بالشمعة .... ابتسامة
كل التقدير والاحترام للجميع
حفلة دسمة تبارك الرحمن .. إذا كل الاحتفالات بهذه الكيفية ,,, نقول وداعا للرشاقة .. ابتسامة
جزيتِ خيرا أختنا هدير على هذه الأطباق اللذيذة ..

----------


## أم الهدى

السلام عليكم أخوات ومشرفات المنتدى ، والأخت سارة بنت محمد  مبارك عليك 
اللهم بارك لك وعليك.
 حقاً لقد أعجبتني سارة ، وما رزقها الله من سعة علم ، ودورها ملحوظ في المنتدى ، زادها الله علماً ، وبارك الله فيها   ،  وفيما قدمت ورزقنا وإياها التوفيق والإخلاص ، 
ألف ألف ألف مبروك .هذا النجاح .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي حكمة... لا سراجا ولا شمعة!! 


لأن .......هناك وسائل إضاءة حديثة : )) 

أفضل اللمبة النيون مثلا !! 

أختي أم الهدى...جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك...

(كفاية هصدق يا جماعة) طول عمري أحسبني على خير ...ولكن ليس لهذا الدرجة : )) !!


حسنا!!

بما أنكن رائعات ومشاركات في هذا الاحتفال ..وبما أنني سأتجاوز وأكون كريمة وأعطي كل واحدة قطعة صغيرة من كيكة هدير !!

فأنا أرجو رجاء حارا ألا تتركنني أحادث نفسي في موضوع شرح أقسام الناس في الصفات!!


يعني ما شاء الله في الحفلات الكل حاضرات...وفي المذاكرة الكل هاربات!!


وإلا ...........





سأنقل الموضوع هنا في هذه الصفحة : ))

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,




> وهذا  للتوحيد


أحسن الله إليكِ هدير 
وشكر الله لكن جميعًا أخواتي الفاضلات, أقمتن احتفالا متكاملا, وما أجمل أنشودتكِ هدير!




> بما أنكن رائعات ومشاركات في هذا الاحتفال ..وبما أنني سأتجاوز وأكون كريمة وأعطي كل واحدة قطعة صغيرة من كيكة هدير !!
> 
> فأنا أرجو رجاء حارا ألا تتركنني أحادث نفسي في موضوع شرح أقسام الناس في الصفات!!
> 
> 
> يعني ما شاء الله في الحفلات الكل حاضرات...وفي المذاكرة الكل هاربات!!


نعم هذا حالنا مذ كُنا صغارًا!

يا أخواتي.. 
دعوة لزيارة سارة هنا  
فموضوعها يستحق القراءة والاستفادة..

----------


## هدير

أفقد الأخت الغالية :
أمة الوهاب شميسة 

أسأل الله أن تكون بخير

----------


## هدير

أولا أعتذر منك أختي أم عبد الرحمن على تأخير 
مبارك لك هذا تكريم 
تفضلي باقة ورد بيضاء مثل قلبك الأبيض

----------


## لجين الندى

بوركتِ هدير ..
وأنا كذلك .. 
لعلها مازالت منشغلة بالرسالة ..<< مجرد تخمين ..

أسأل الله أن يكون المانع خيراً ..

----------


## هدير

تفضلي:

----------


## مروة عاشور

*السلام عليكنَّ ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

عملا بقول رسولنا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ((لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس)) 
نتوجه بالشكر لأختنا الفاضلة ( خنساء ) ؛ لِما بذلتْ من جهد وما ساهمت في ( مجلس طالبات العلم ) من طرح متميز ونافع, ومشاركات فعّالة, فرأينا أنه من أقل حقوقها علينا أن نمنحها هذا التعبير الرمزي اليسير كنوع من التقدير لجهودها المُباركة, رغم قرب عهدها بالمجلس.

*​*
ولا أنسى أن أتقدم بالشكر لكنَّ جميعًا وأسأل الله أن ينفع بكنّ ويزيدكن من فضله, وأن يبارك في كل شمعة منكنّ يُضاء بها المجلس, وأن يرفعكن بكل حرف تكتبنه درجة
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.

________________

سارة بنت محمد 
مروة عاشور*

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

وعليكم السّلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

مبارك لأخّيتنا الخنساء وسام التميُّز .. وباركَ اللهُ في جهودِها ومساعيها الطيّبة هذه ... نسألُ الله لها مزيداً من التقدُّم والارتقاء..

وجزى الله حبيبتَيْنا وقائدتي ركبِنا / الأستاذتان المباركتان : مروة عاشور ، سارة بنت محمّد .. أسألُ اللهَ لهما الرّعايةَ والحماية ..

----------


## خنساء

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
بارك الله فيكنّ أخواتي,وأشكر لكنّ هذا الوسام الذي كنت قد حزته بمجرد قبولي عضوة في هذا الصرح العلمي.
فمن واجبي بهذا المكان أن أرد الفضل لأهله,فلولا صدوركم الرحبة,وتشجيعكم,  وتوجيهكم المتواصل,لما أصبحت لي بصمة معكم.
جزى الله أختيَّ ,وأستاذتيَّ ,مروة عاشور,وسارة بنت محمد خيراً,فقد فرحت بهذا التكريم الذي جاء في وقت ثقُل فيه كاهلي بالهموم.

----------


## أم كريم

مبارك عليك أيتها الخنساء تستحقين التكريم أختي زادك الله من فضله و أسبغ عليك نعمه ظاهرة و باطنة و أكرمني و إياك و كل المؤمنين و المؤمنات بالفوز الأعظم و الدرجات العلى من الجنة 
بارك الله فيكما أختاي مروة و سارة و جزاكما خيرا

----------


## لجين الندى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبارك أختي الخنساء .. تستحقين التمييز بكل جدارة .. فجهودك ملحوظة في المجلس ..
أحسن الله اليكِ .. وبارك فيكِ ..

وجزى الله الأخت " مروة عاشور " والأخت " سارة بنت محمد " خير الجزاء .. وضاعف لهما الأجر ..

----------


## خنساء

بارك الله بأم كريم,ولجين الندى,أكرمكما الله,وأحسن اليكما.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ما شاء الله بارك الله في الجهد الجميل للأخت الخنساء 

حقيقة أسعدتنا بمشاركاتها واجتهادها فجزاها الله خيرا

وجزى الله كل أخت من أخواتنا الحبيبات اللاتي ساهمن في العمل على نشر الخير في المجلس

----------


## خنساء

بارك الله بكِ أيّتها الفاضلة ,وجزاكِ خيراً.
هل تعلمين أنني اليوم تذكرت فرحة النجاح وطعمه حينما كنت أستلم وثيقة النجاح أيّام الدراسة :Smile: ؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الحمد لله الذي جعل أخوات المجلس سببا في سعادتك يا غالية

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

:$
ما انتبهت للموضوع قبل الله يهديني<<العتب على النّظر^^
مبااااركٌ تميُّزُكِ أُختِي الحبيبة، وجزاكِ عنّا كُلّ خيرٍ ونفَعُ بكِ الأُمّة()

----------


## خنساء

وبك بارك الله,وجزاك الخير كله.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في الحقيقه أختنا"خنساء"ملحو  ظ جهدها أسأل الله أن ينفع بماتكتب ويجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتها .
وأسأل الله أن يبارك فيها وجميع أخواتي في المجلس وإن لم نلتقي على الأرض يوما لكن يكفي أن محبتا في الله جمعتنا.
موفقه أختي خنساء إلى الأمام ياغاليتي
وجزاكن الله خيرا أختي التوحيد وساره فأنتم تشجعانا على بذل المزيد كم أحبكن في الله ياكريمات.

----------


## خنساء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> في الحقيقه أختنا"خنساء"ملحو  ظ جهدها أسأل الله أن ينفع بماتكتب ويجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتها .
> وأسأل الله أن يبارك فيها وجميع أخواتي في المجلس وإن لم نلتقي على الأرض يوما لكن يكفي أن محبتا في الله جمعتنا.
> موفقه أختي خنساء إلى الأمام ياغاليتي
> وجزاكن الله خيرا أختي التوحيد وساره فأنتم تشجعانا على بذل المزيد كم أحبكن في الله ياكريمات.


بارك الله فيك أختي الغالية,وأحبّك الذي أحببتنا لأجله.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما شاء الله .. مبارك التميز يا أخيتي خنساء .. نفع الله بك الأمة .. 
جزى الله خيرا القائمين على موقع الألوكة خير الجزاء ..*

----------


## خنساء

وبارك فيك أختي أم علي,ونفع بكِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكن وشكر لكن أخواتي الفضليات




> هل تعلمين أنني اليوم تذكرت فرحة النجاح وطعمه حينما كنت أستلم وثيقة النجاح أيّام الدراسة


يا الله!
أسعدني كثيرًا تعليقكِ, وأسأل الله أن يملأ قلبكِ بالمسرّات وحياتكِ بالطاعت.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مبارك أختي الخنساء .. تستحقين التمييز بكل جدارة .. فجهودك ملحوظة في المجلس ..
> أحسن الله اليكِ .. وبارك فيكِ ..
> 
> وجزى الله الأخت " مروة عاشور " والأخت " سارة بنت محمد " خير الجزاء .. وضاعف لهما الأجر ..


أضيف ان وسام التميز هذه المرة تصميمه لذيذ

----------


## خنساء

يا الله!
أسعدني كثيرًا تعليقكِ, وأسأل الله أن يملأ قلبكِ بالمسرّات وحياتكِ بالطاعت.[/quote]

أسعدكِ الله,ولكِ بالمثل.

----------


## أم إبراهيم والبراء

مباااارك أختى الخنساء نفع الله بك اخيتى وجعلك الله من الفائزات فى الدنيا والآخرة .

----------


## خنساء

> مباااارك أختى الخنساء نفع الله بك اخيتى وجعلك الله من الفائزات فى الدنيا والآخرة .


وبك بارك الله أختي ابراهيم والبراء.

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

بارك الله لكِ أختي الحبيبة خنساء 
أسال الله أن يجعلك من الفائزات في  الدنيا والآخرة 
وشكر الله لمشرفاتي الفاضلات مروة وسارة على جهودهن الطيبة

----------


## خنساء

> بارك الله لكِ أختي الحبيبة خنساء 
> أسال الله أن يجعلك من الفائزات في  الدنيا والآخرة 
> وشكر الله لمشرفاتي الفاضلات مروة وسارة على جهودهن الطيبة


بارك الله فيكِ غاليتي,وشَكَرَ لكِ.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

مبارك اخيتي .. لكن لماذا الهموم ؟؟
هل نستطيع ازالتها عن كاهلك ؟؟
فإن لم نستطع هناك أكيد من يستطيع القريب مجيب الدعاء لا تتركي الهموم تتراكم نظفيها أول بأول
الحمد لله ان الاخوات المشرفات استطعن ادخال السرور الى قلبك بوركت مساعيهنّ

----------


## خنساء

> مبارك اخيتي .. لكن لماذا الهموم ؟؟
> هل نستطيع ازالتها عن كاهلك ؟؟
> فإن لم نستطع هناك أكيد من يستطيع القريب مجيب الدعاء لا تتركي الهموم تتراكم نظفيها أول بأول
> الحمد لله ان الاخوات المشرفات استطعن ادخال السرور الى قلبك بوركت مساعيهنّ


بارك الله فيكِ أُخيّتي,وفي جميع أخواتي في المجلس,مجرد وجودي معكُنّ سرور وراحة لي ,فهذه لاول مرة أتعرف على أخواتٍ طيباتٍ يجتمعن على حب الله ورسوله من غير بلدي,وإنني لأفخر بانضمامي لمثل هذه العائلة الرائعة.
أحبكم في الله.

----------


## ليلى الفهد

مبارك عليك أختي العزيزة بنت بلدي ولو متأخرة , بارك الله في جهودك , وأسأل الله أن يفرج عليك همك .

----------


## خنساء

> مبارك عليك أختي العزيزة بنت بلدي ولو متأخرة , بارك الله في جهودك , وأسأل الله أن يفرج عليك همك .


وبكِ بارك الله غاليتي,اين أنتِ افتقدناكِ في المجلس؟عساكِ بخيرٍ إن شاء الله

----------


## ليلى الفهد

أشكرك اختي العزيزة والله انا مقصرة الامتحان الشامل وعنوان الاطروحة ماخذه اكثر وقتي .

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكنَّ ورحمَة الله وبركاته,,

أخواتي الفاضلات, شكر الله سعيكنَّ وأثقل بالحسناتِ موازينِ أعمالكنَّ وباركَ فيكنَّ جميعًا وفي جهودكنّ الطيِّبة

كما تعودنا كل شهر, يتم تكريم إحدى الأخوات الكريمات, عملا بقول رسولنا - صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
((من لا يشكُر الناس, لا يشكُر الله)), رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني.

نتقدم هذا الشهر المبارك إلى أختنا الفاضلة ( أم علي طويلبة علم ) بخالصِ الشكرِ والتقديرِ على ما بذلتْ وقدَّمتْ لنا من جهد طيّب مبارك, ولَمْ تُثنِها قلة التفاعل عن الاستمرار في العطاء وبذل الخير وتقديم كل نافع لأخواتها

فالله أسأل أن ينفع بها ويجزِها عنّا خير الجزاء

وتقلبي أختنا المِفضال هذا التعبير الرمزي, تقديرًا لجهدكِ المُتميز وعرفانًا بفضلكِ





ولا ننسى أن نتوجه بالشكر لصاحبة الموضوع المُتميز لشهر ذي الحجة, الأخت الفاضلة ( الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله ), على موضوعها: 

كل يوم آية في فضائل الأعمال

فجزاهما الله خير الجزاء وأحسن الله إليهما في الدنيا والآخرة.

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد للهِ ربِّ العالمين

______________

سارة بنت محمد

مروة عاشور

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(ابتسامات)

أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل أخوتنا ممن يُكرمن يوم القيامة على رءوس الأشهاد ويلبسن وآبائهم وأمهاتهم حلل الكرامة ويرتقوا جميعا في الجنة درجات ودرجات..

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

تبارَكَ الله!!
جزاكُما اللهُ خيرَ الجزاء مُشرفَتينا العزيزَتَينِ() 
مُباركٌ لكِ أختنا الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله...
 ومباااااااااركٌ مُبااااااااركٌ &مُبااااااااااا  اااااااارَك أختنا المفضال أمّ علي<<ستغارُ تلكَ الأمَة فاحجبوا عنها ردّي فضلًا: )
تستحقّينَ التّميُّزَ بجدارة، جزاكِ اللهُ عنّا خيرَ الجزاءِ وتقبّلَ منّا ومنكِ صالِحَ الأعمال...

ما أسعدَني حقًّا هوَ ظنّي الحسنُ باللهِ أن يكونَ تقييمُ الموضوعِ علامَةَ قبولٍ لأختي صاحبة الموضوع... أشعرُ أنّ بها خطبًا ما، وأسألُ اللهَ أن يجعلَ لها مِن أمرِها يُسرًا

وصراحةً ما جئتُ إلى هُنا إلّا مُستودِعَةً إيّاكُنّ اللهَ حتّى نهايَة الفصل الحالِي في يناير القادِم إن شاءَ الله، ليستِ الدّراسةُ هيَ السّبب فحسب، بل أنّ شؤونًا لن تنصَلِحَ إلّا بغايبي عن هذا العالم، وسنلتَقي بعدَ  انقضاءِ الأجلِ إن كانَ في العمُرِ بقيّة.

بالنّسبةِ لموضوع كُلّ يومٍ آية، وموضوع الهمزة فسأُضيفُ رابطَيهما بإذنِ الله لمن أرادَت، ولا حرَجَ إن وجدَت إحدَى الفاضِلاتِ مُتّسعًا منَ الوقتِ لتُضيفَ البقيّةَ، وليجزِها اللهُ ربّي خيرَ الجزاء.

وأمّا موضوعُ (انصرُوهُم بسهامٍ لا تخيب...) فليسَ بحاجَتي وأمثالُكُنّ هُنا زادَكُنّ اللهُ من فضلِهِ العَظيم، وجعلَكُنّ خيرًا ممّا أظُنّ...

 وأخيرًا: أعتذرُ أن أخذتُ هذهِ المساحة، لكن انتهيتُ بفضلِ الله
و ما بَقِيَ إلّا طلبُ  صفحِكُنّ وتحليلِي إن تكرّمتُنّ...

إنّي أُحبُّكُنّ في اللهِ الّذِيْ سَجَدَتْ
لَهُ الجِبَاهُ فَرَبُّ العَرْشِ بَارِيْهَا
مَنابِرُ النُّورِ يَوْمَ العَرْضِ مَوْعِدُنَا
بُشْرَاكَ إِن أنْتَ قَدْ آخَيْتَ مَن فِيْهَا*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

إلى الأخوات /

مروة عاشور
سارة بنت محمد 
الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله -----> مبارك أختنا الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله موضوعك المميز جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك الأمة ، أسأل الله أن ييسر أمورك و أن يحفظك من كل سوء و *أن* يردّك إلينا سالمة غانمة .

 أسأل الله أن يسدد خطاكم لما فيه خير هذه الأمة .. والحمدلله الذي هدانا للحق وبين لنا طريق الرشاد .. لقد فرحت بهذا التعبير الرمزي لانه من أخوات معلمات فاضلات ..

[[[هذه كلمات من أختكم أم علي إلى المشرفتين مروة عاشور وسارة بنت محمد و نساء منتدى الألوكة ]]] :

قال تعالى : { وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى }
قال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : ( من استطاع منكم أن ينفع أخاه فليفعل ) رواه مسلم
قال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : ( أحبُّ الناسِ إلى اللهِ تعالى أنفعُهم للناسِ وأحبُّ الأعمالِ إلى اللهِ عزَّ وجلَّ سرورٌ يُدخلُه على مسلمٍ أو يكشفُ عنه كُربةً أو يقضي عنه دَينًا أو يطردُ عنه جوعًا ..) السلسلة الصحيحة 
قال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : ( لا تحقرَنَّ من المعروفِ شيئًا ، ولو أن تلقَى أخاك بوجهٍ طلِقٍ ) رواه مسلم 
علينا تفعيل دور المرأة المسلمة وتفاعلها لتنفع غيرها على قدر استطاعتها ، وليس النفع قاصرا على النفع المادي فقط فهو يشمل نفعهم بالعلم ونفعهم بحسن المعاملة ونفعهم بالمشورة والإرشاد إلى الهدى وتنفيس الكروب ...
أخواتي المشرفات أخواتي طالبات العلم الشرعي فطريق الدعوة إلى الله حافل بالعقبات ومع ذلك فالنهاية الجنة ، ذلكم طريق الأنبياء عليهم السلام و العلماء والدعاة ، وفي وقت الفتن يشرق أمل نرى ثلة من الشباب والشابات بفضل الله عز وجل يدعون إلى الله بكتاب الله عز وجل وسنة النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بفهم السلف الصالح في هذا الوقت الذي فيه حرب على الإسلام وأهله.

أسأل الله أن يحسن عاقبتنا وإياكم في الأمور كلها وأن يجيرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يحفظ علماء الأمة ، اللهم اهدنا وسددنا واحفظ علينا علماءنا ودعاتنا وشبابنا وصحوتنا ، وارزقنا شرف معرفتك ، وتعلم أمرك والعمل بمرضاتك ، واستعملنا في طاعتك ، إنك برٌّ رحيم ، وصلى الله وسلم على النبي محمد، وآله وصحبه .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وصراحةً ما جئتُ إلى هُنا إلّا مُستودِعَةً إيّاكُنّ اللهَ حتّى نهايَة الفصل الحالِي في يناير القادِم إن شاءَ الله، ليستِ الدّراسةُ هيَ السّبب فحسب، بل أنّ شؤونًا لن تنصَلِحَ إلّا بغايبي عن هذا العالم، وسنلتَقي بعدَ  انقضاءِ الأجلِ إن كانَ في العمُرِ بقيّة.
> 
> 
> إنّي أُحبُّكُنّ في اللهِ الّذِيْ سَجَدَتْ
> لَهُ الجِبَاهُ فَرَبُّ العَرْشِ بَارِيْهَا
> مَنابِرُ النُّورِ يَوْمَ العَرْضِ مَوْعِدُنَا
> بُشْرَاكَ إِن أنْتَ قَدْ آخَيْتَ مَن فِيْهَا*


الله المستعان!
أحبكِ الله وأكرمكِ ورفع قدركِ في الدنيا والآخرة
استودع الله دينكِ وأمانتكِ وخواتيم عملكِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> [[[هذه كلمات من أختكم أم علي إلى المشرفتين مروة عاشور وسارة بنت محمد و نساء منتدى الألوكة ]]] :
> 
> قال تعالى : { وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى }
> قال  : ( من استطاع منكم أن ينفع أخاه فليفعل ) رواه مسلم
> قال  : ( أحبُّ الناسِ إلى اللهِ تعالى أنفعُهم للناسِ وأحبُّ الأعمالِ إلى اللهِ عزَّ وجلَّ سرورٌ يُدخلُه على مسلمٍ أو يكشفُ عنه كُربةً أو يقضي عنه دَينًا أو يطردُ عنه جوعًا ..) السلسلة الصحيحة 
> قال  : ( لا تحقرَنَّ من المعروفِ شيئًا ، ولو أن تلقَى أخاك بوجهٍ طلِقٍ ) رواه مسلم 
> علينا تفعيل دور المرأة المسلمة وتفاعلها لتنفع غيرها على قدر استطاعتها ، وليس النفع قاصرا على النفع المادي فقط فهو يشمل نفعهم بالعلم ونفعهم بحسن المعاملة ونفعهم بالمشورة والإرشاد إلى الهدى وتنفيس الكروب ...
> أخواتي المشرفات أخواتي طالبات العلم الشرعي فطريق الدعوة إلى الله حافل بالعقبات ومع ذلك فالنهاية الجنة ، ذلكم طريق الأنبياء عليهم السلام و العلماء والدعاة ، وفي وقت الفتن يشرق أمل نرى ثلة من الشباب والشابات بفضل الله عز وجل يدعون إلى الله بكتاب الله عز وجل وسنة النبي  بفهم السلف الصالح في هذا الوقت الذي فيه حرب على الإسلام وأهله.



أنعمْ بها من نصيحةٍ طيّبة من أختٍ فاضلة 
جزاكِ الله عنّا كل خير, ونفع بكِ الأمة.

----------


## لجين الندى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
مبااااااااااااا  ارك أختنا أم علي >> "واعذرينا لكونها متأخرة جدا : ) "

والحق أنك تستحقين التميز بكل جدارة  .. لما تقدميه من مجهود واضح وموضوعات قيمة ..
نسأل الله أن يجزيك خير الجزاء على ذلك .. وأن يضاعف لك الأجر ..
ومن هنا نبدأ .... وفي الجنة نلتقي بإذن الله ..

ومباااااااارك لأختنا " الأمة الفقيرة الى الله "  لتميز موضوعها 
وأسأل الله أن يوفقها ..وأن ييسر أمرها .. وأن يصلح حالها ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> تبارَكَ الله!!
> جزاكُما اللهُ خيرَ الجزاء مُشرفَتينا العزيزَتَينِ() 
> مُباركٌ لكِ أختنا الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله...
>  ومباااااااااركٌ مُبااااااااركٌ &مُبااااااااااا  اااااااارَك أختنا المفضال أمّ علي<<ستغارُ تلكَ الأمَة فاحجبوا عنها ردّي فضلًا: )
> تستحقّينَ التّميُّزَ بجدارة، جزاكِ اللهُ عنّا خيرَ الجزاءِ وتقبّلَ منّا ومنكِ صالِحَ الأعمال...
> 
> ما أسعدَني حقًّا هوَ ظنّي الحسنُ باللهِ أن يكونَ تقييمُ الموضوعِ علامَةَ قبولٍ لأختي صاحبة الموضوع... أشعرُ أنّ بها خطبًا ما، وأسألُ اللهَ أن يجعلَ لها مِن أمرِها يُسرًا
> 
> وصراحةً ما جئتُ إلى هُنا إلّا مُستودِعَةً إيّاكُنّ اللهَ حتّى نهايَة الفصل الحالِي في يناير القادِم إن شاءَ الله، ليستِ الدّراسةُ هيَ السّبب فحسب، بل أنّ شؤونًا لن تنصَلِحَ إلّا بغايبي عن هذا العالم، وسنلتَقي بعدَ  انقضاءِ الأجلِ إن كانَ في العمُرِ بقيّة.
> ...



أحبك الله الذي أحببتنا فيه

سنفتقدك كثيرا فلا تتأخري علينا ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> إلى الأخوات /
> 
> مروة عاشور
> سارة بنت محمد 
> الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله -----> مبارك أختنا الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله موضوعك المميز جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك الأمة ، أسأل الله أن ييسر أمورك و أن يحفظك من كل سوء و *أن* يردّك إلينا سالمة غانمة .
> 
>  أسأل الله أن يسدد خطاكم لما فيه خير هذه الأمة .. والحمدلله الذي هدانا للحق وبين لنا طريق الرشاد .. لقد فرحت بهذا التعبير الرمزي لانه من أخوات معلمات فاضلات ..
> 
> [[[هذه كلمات من أختكم أم علي إلى المشرفتين مروة عاشور وسارة بنت محمد و نساء منتدى الألوكة ]]] :
> ...



يالها من موعظة طيبة من أخت كريمة 

رفع الله بنا وبك راية الإسلام يا غالية

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
> مبااااااااااااا  ارك أختنا أم علي >> "واعذرينا لكونها متأخرة جدا : ) "
> 
> والحق أنك تستحقين التميز بكل جدارة  .. لما تقدميه من مجهود واضح وموضوعات قيمة ..
> نسأل الله أن يجزيك خير الجزاء على ذلك .. وأن يضاعف لك الأجر ..
> ومن هنا نبدأ .... وفي الجنة نلتقي بإذن الله ..


اللهم آمين أجمعين ... بارك الله فيك 
أسأل الله أن يجمعنا في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> يالها من موعظة طيبة من أخت كريمة 
> 
> رفع الله بنا وبك راية الإسلام يا غالية


اللهم آمين ... بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## خنساء

مبارك عليك اختي الفاضلة ام علي,ونفع بك الامة
وبارك الله في مشرفتينا مروة,وسارة
اجزل الله لكما المثوبة
الامة الفقيرة سنشتاق لك كثيرا.

----------


## ليلى الفهد

مبارك عليكما ونفع الله بكما , وأسأل الله لكما التميز الدائم في كل أمور الدنيا والآخرة .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أختاي /
خنساء
ليلى الفهد

بارك الله فيكن أسال الله لكن التوفيق لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكنَّ ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

يقول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ((لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس)).

وعملا بهذا الحديث الشريف, واتباعًا لهذا الهدي الكريم, فيسرنا أن نتوجه بالشكر لأختنا الفاضلة ( محبة الحديث النبوي ) ؛ لِما بذلتْ من جهد وما ساهمت في ( مجلس طالبات العلم ) من طرح طيِّب ونافع, ومشاركات رائعة فعّالة, وهذا تعبير رمزي نقدمه لها, والله أسأل أن يتقبل منِّا ومنها صالح القول والعمل, وأن ينفع بها ويزيدها هِمَّة ونشاطًا.
والشُكر موصول لصاحبة الموضوع المُميز ( لجين الندى ), على ما تفضلت بطرح طيِّب, في موضوعها: 
( حتى لا ينسكب الحليب ).

كما أن أتقدم بالشكر لكنَّ جميعًا وأسأل الله أن ينفع بكنّ ويزيدكن من فضله, وأن يبارك في كل شمعة منكنّ يُضاء بها المجلس, وأن يرفعكن بكل حرف تكتبنه درجة.
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.
________________
سارة بنت محمد 
مروة عاشور

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

جزاكِ الله خيرا وبارك فيكِ واسال الله ان يبارك في القائمين
على هذا المنتدى المبارك واشكركم على ثقتكم وعلى هذا الوسام الرائع
احبكم في الله

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبارك التميز لك أختنا الفاضلة (محبة الحديث النبوي).

كما أسأل الله لك الإخلاص والقبول وزيادة في رفع الدرجات إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

وجزى الله أختنا الكريمة (لجين الندى) على مواضيعا الطيبة خير الجزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتها.

وبارك الله في جهودكن أخواتي مروة وسارة ووفقكن لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## ليلى الفهد

مبارك عليك غاليتي , وأسأل الله لك التميز الدائم في كل شئ  , ومبارك للجين الندى على الموضوع المميز , حفظكما الله .

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

اللهم امين واياكم اخواتي الغاليات نسال الله التوفيق في الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكنَّ ونفع بكنَّ جميعًا أخواتي الكريمات.




> جزاكِ الله خيرا وبارك فيكِ واسال الله ان يبارك في القائمين
> على هذا المنتدى المبارك واشكركم على ثقتكم وعلى هذا الوسام الرائع
> احبكم في الله


أقل واجب أيتها الفاضلة
جزاكِ الله عنَّا كل خير, وبارك فيكِ وفي جهودكِ وحُسن تفاعلكِ.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الوسام متميز
صاحبته متميزة
الموضوع متميز جدا

أكثر الأشياء تميزا أنني لم أتواجد لحظة وضع الموضوع لأضع بصمة متميزة ^_^

أسأل الله أن يعز بكم الإسلام

----------


## مروة عاشور

> الوسام متميز
> صاحبته متميزة
> الموضوع متميز جدا
> 
> أكثر الأشياء تميزا أنني لم أتواجد لحظة وضع الموضوع لأضع بصمة متميزة ^_^
> 
> أسأل الله أن يعز بكم الإسلام


بل أكثر الأشياء تميزًا وجود مثلكِ معنا
جزاكِ الله عنَّا كل خير.

----------


## لجين الندى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مباااااااااارك أختنا " محبة الحديث النبوي "
تستحقين التميز بكل جدارة .. وأسأل الله لك التميز والتوفيق في الدنيا والآخرة .. وأن يسدد للخير خطاك ..




> والشُكر موصول لصاحبة الموضوع المُميز ( لجين الندى ), على ما تفضلت بطرح طيِّب, في موضوعها: 
> ( حتى لا ينسكب الحليب ).


بل كل الشكر للفاضلتين "مروة عاشور" و"سارة بنت محمد" لما تبذلانه من جهود للرقي بالمجلس ..
فأسأل الله أن يضاعف لكما الأجر .. وأن يجزيكما خير الجزاء .. وأن يبارك فيكما ..
وأن يبارك في جميع الأخوات .. وأن يوفقهن لكل خير ..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مبارك للمميزة محبة الحديث النبوي التميز ،، ومبارك للجين الندى صاحبة الموضوع المميز التميز ...
والشكر للمشرفات على تقديرهن للجهود المبذوله ...
**أسأل الله أن يرزقنا وإياكم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح أسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا وأن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا .. اللهم آمين ...*

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

اسال الله ان يبارك فيكن جميعا ويرضى عنكن ويرزقنا واياكن الاخلاص في القول والعمل
اللهم امين  وابارك لاخيتي لجين موضوعها الرائع بارك الله فيما تكتبين ورزقك الاخلاص والتقى والعفاف والغنى

----------


## أم هانئ

> *مبارك للمميزة محبة الحديث النبوي التميز ،، ومبارك للجين الندى صاحبة الموضوع المميز التميز ...
> والشكر للمشرفات على تقديرهن للجهود المبذوله ...
> **أسأل الله أن يرزقنا وإياكم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح أسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا وأن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا .. اللهم آمين ...*


اللهم آمين آمين آمين

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> *مبارك للمميزة محبة الحديث النبوي التميز ،، ومبارك للجين الندى صاحبة الموضوع المميز التميز ...
> والشكر للمشرفات على تقديرهن للجهود المبذوله ...
> **أسأل الله أن يرزقنا وإياكم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح أسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا وأن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا .. اللهم آمين ...*


آمين آمين
أسعدَكُنّ اللهُ دُنيا وآخرة()

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

اللهم امين واياكِ اخيتي الغالية وجزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكنَّ ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكنَّ الله أخواتي الفاضلات, وشكر لكنَّ جهودكنَّ الطيِّبة ومُشاركاتكنَّ النافعة, والله أسأل أن يبارك فيكنَّ جميعًا وأن يرزقني وإياكنَّ بكل حرف حسنة ويرفعكن به درجة.

تألقتْ هذا الشهر أختنا المفضال ( الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله ), وبذلتْ من وقتها وجهدها, وظهر بالغ حِرصها وجميل انتقائها واضحًا جَليًا, فكان طرحُها في ( مجلس طالبات العلم ) واستراحته, شديد التميز, وكبير النفع.

ولا شك أنها تستحق أكثر من هذا التعبير الرمزي اليسير؛ كنوع من الشكر الواجب على ما بذلته, والله أسأل أن ينفع بها وألا يحرمنا وجودها في المجلس


ولا ننسى أن نتوجه بالشكر لصحابات الموضوعات المُميزة:

( آمال جميلة )

عن موضوع:

مزيدًا من الصبر يا دعاة الحق

( أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم )

عن موضوع:

كيف أقوم الليل بشكل يُرضي الله

( أم علي طويلبة علم )

عن موضوع:

سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

( أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى )

عن موضوع:

كُناشة مادة النحو

( أم سلمة الجزائرية )

عن موضوع:

مُدارسة المنظومة البيقونية

وأسأل الله لكنَّ جميعًا التوفيق والسداد والإخلاص والقبول

____________
سارة بنت محمد

مروة عاشور

.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
ربي يبارك فيهن وفي مواضيعهن

أما الحبيبة الأمة الفقيرة إلى ربها ....بصراحة أجمل وسام ^_^
أخشى من ثورة الأخوات على الأوسمة السابقة بعد رؤية هذا الوسام المبهر

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*مبارك التكريم الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله ،،، تبارك الرحمن ..
نعم هو أجمل وسام وتستحقه الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله لجهدها في هذا المجلس ..
وأبارك  لأخواتي تميز مواضيعهن ...*

*ومن هنا : تتهادى الحروف بكلماتها لتجسد أجمل عبارات الشكر ،* *إن الكلمات لتقف تائهة، حين نقدم شكرنا للأختين* *مروة عاشور** و* *سارة بنت محمد* *..
**أجمل به عيشاً بين قيادات متميزة ومعلمات ..
فأهل التميز يستحقون الشكر ..**
*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ما هذا؟؟
لا الأخت المتميزة حضرت
ولا الأخوات رحبن بها اللهم إلا أم علي الحاضرة دوما بارك الله في عمرها وعملها

هو ده موضوع تكريم ولا موضوع تفاعلي؟؟^_^

----------


## خنساء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مباركٌ عليكِ التَّكريم أُختنا الفاضلة-الأمة الفقيرة الى الله-تستحقين التميّز
فجهدكِ ملحوظٌ في مجلسنا المبارك مشكورة عليه..
ومبارك لاخواتي التميّز بموضوعاتكنّ المذكورة
جزاكنّ الله خيرا...
http://img04.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...454b6cf403.jpg
والشكر موصولٌ لمشرفتينا:مروة عاشور,وسارة بنت محمد على هذا الاهتمام والتشجيع المتواصل..
 لكنَّ باقة ورد
http://img04.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...454b6cfb02.jpg

----------


## خنساء

الى الاختين مروة ,وسارة

اعتراضٌ....اعتراض

وسام الأمة الفقيرة أجمل من وسامي  :Smile: 
لازلت احتفظ بهِ

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

وعليكُمُ السّلامُ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته
ما أسعدَني بهذهِ القلُوب الطّيّبة!
جزاكُنّ اللهُ خيرًا جميعًا وبارَكَ فيكُنّ، أُعطِيتُ فوقَ ما أستحقّ...

ومُباااركٌ للأخواتِ الحبيبات، بل المُعلّماتِ الفاضلات؛ فلكُلٍّ منهُنّ عليّ من الفضلِ الكثِير،
ولا أوفِيهُنّ وإن قُلتُ ما قُلت...
شكرَ الله لكُنّ وجزاكُنّ عنّي خيرَ الجزاء.



> *ومن هنا : تتهادى الحروف بكلماتها لتجسد أجمل عبارات الشكر ،* *إن الكلمات لتقف تائهة، حين نقدم شكرنا للأختين* *مروة عاشور** و* *سارة بنت محمد* *..
> **أجمل به عيشاً بين قيادات متميزة ومعلمات ..
> فأهل التميز يستحقون الشكر ..*


: )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> الى الاختين مروة ,وسارة
> 
> اعتراضٌ....اعتراض
> 
> وسام الأمة الفقيرة أجمل من وسامي 
> لازلت احتفظ بهِ



نعمل أيه بس .........كل واحد بياخد نصيبه ^_*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

هو فين باقي الأخوات أصحاب المواضيع المتميزة؟؟
هو فين أصلا الأخوات لتهنئة أخواتهن؟؟
هو أنا فين أساسا؟؟ ^_^

----------


## مروة عاشور

> *ومن هنا : تتهادى الحروف بكلماتها لتجسد أجمل عبارات الشكر ،* *إن الكلمات لتقف تائهة، حين نقدم شكرنا للأختين**مروة عاشور** و* *سارة بنت محمد* *..
> **أجمل به عيشاً بين قيادات متميزة ومعلمات ..
> فأهل التميز يستحقون الشكر ..*


لو فعَّلنا التكريم أكثر من مرة لاستحققتِه بجدارة!
فجهودكِ في المجلس لا يوفيها كلمة أو رمز للشكر
أسأل الله أن يكتب أجركِ ويرفع به درجتكِ في الجنة, وأن ينفع بكل حرف تخطينه.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مباركٌ عليكِ التَّكريم أُختنا الفاضلة-الأمة الفقيرة الى الله-تستحقين التميّز
> فجهدكِ ملحوظٌ في مجلسنا المبارك مشكورة عليه..
> ومبارك لاخواتي التميّز بموضوعاتكنّ المذكورة
> جزاكنّ الله خيرا...
> http://img04.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...454b6cf403.jpg
> والشكر موصولٌ لمشرفتينا:مروة عاشور,وسارة بنت محمد على هذا الاهتمام والتشجيع المتواصل..
>  لكنَّ باقة ورد
> http://img04.arabsh.com/uploads/imag...454b6cfb02.jpg


وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجودكِ في المجلس يسعدنا أيتها الفاضلة, وشكر الله لكِ هذه الورود المتميزة الجميلة
جمَّل الله أيامكِ بذكره وطيَّبها بطاعته
لكن لا تطيلي الغياب : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وعليكُمُ السّلامُ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته
> ما أسعدَني بهذهِ القلُوب الطّيّبة!
> جزاكُنّ اللهُ خيرًا جميعًا وبارَكَ فيكُنّ، أُعطِيتُ فوقَ ما أستحقّ...
> 
> ومُباااركٌ للأخواتِ الحبيبات، بل المُعلّماتِ الفاضلات؛ فلكُلٍّ منهُنّ عليّ من الفضلِ الكثِير،
> ولا أوفِيهُنّ وإن قُلتُ ما قُلت...
> شكرَ الله لكُنّ وجزاكُنّ عنّي خيرَ الجزاء.
> 
> : )


بل أقل بكثير مما تستحقين
لكن هذا ما نملكه : ))
زادكِ الله همَّة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> هو فين باقي الأخوات أصحاب المواضيع المتميزة؟؟
> هو فين أصلا الأخوات لتهنئة أخواتهن؟؟
> هو أنا فين أساسا؟؟ ^_^


مرحبًا بكِ في مجلس طالبات العلم
: ))

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

جزاكن الله خيرا واحسن اليكن 
ومبروك للا خوات 
الحقيقة لما طرحت موضوع المدارسة طرحته لاوقض  الههم لطلب العلم 
لاننا امة العلم وقد اتاها اعدائها من قبل النساء 
فاتمنى من كل اخت ان تقبل على العلم (حماية لشريعة )وتخلص النية لله تعالى
وان كانت ليس لها همة تسال الله ان يرزقها الهمة  وتثابر حتى تاتي الهمة ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وان كانت ليس لها همة تسال الله ان يرزقها الهمة وتثابر حتى تاتي الهمة ان شاء الله تعالى


نعمت النصيحة أيتها الفاضلة
جزاكِ الله خيرًا وأحسن إليكِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

مادامت الآراء قد اجتمعت على هذا الوسام, فلعلنا نعمل باقتراح مشرفتنا العزيزة أم عبد الرحمن ونعممه مستقبلا إن شاء الله.
بارك الله فيكنَّ جميعًا وأجزل لكنَّ المثوبة.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

لا لا،كُل واحدِد بياخد نصيبُه
ليش الغيرة؟ مش فاهمةO_o!!

صواريخ القسّام ستكونُ نصيبَ من تعترضD:
978_1230851072.jpg

أُختَنا الحبيبة أم سلَمَة،
جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا على نصيحَتِكِ الطّيّبة...

أتنازَلُ للأخوات لأنّ أهلَ أُسدُود اتُّهِموا بالبُخلِ بما يكفِي معَ أنّهُم أهلُ الكرَمِ كُلّه^_^!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبارك للأخوات التميز كما أسأل الله أن يجعل ما يخط ويقدم بمجلسنا خالصاً لوجهه الكريم، وأن يجزي الجميع خير الجزاء.

وجزى الله أخواتنا الفاضلات مروة وسارة خير الدنيا والآخرة وأن يجعل جميع ما يقدمن رفعا في درجاتهن.

وعذرا لقلة المتابعة لإنقطاع النت لدي.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أتنازَلُ للأخوات لأنّ أهلَ أُسدُود اتُّهِموا بالبُخلِ بما يكفِي معَ أنّهُم أهلُ الكرَمِ كُلّه^_^!


بعد صواريخ القسام؟ 
اللهم سلِّم.




> مبارك للأخوات التميز كما أسأل الله أن يجعل ما يخط ويقدم بمجلسنا خالصاً لوجهه الكريم، وأن يجزي الجميع خير الجزاء.
> 
> وجزى الله أخواتنا الفاضلات مروة وسارة خير الدنيا والآخرة وأن يجعل جميع ما يقدمن رفعا في درجاتهن.
> وعذرا لقلة المتابعة لإنقطاع النت لدي.


بارك الله فيكِ وجزاكِ كل خير
ويسَّر أمركِ أم عبد الرحمن العزيزة.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> مادامت الآراء قد اجتمعت على هذا الوسام, فلعلنا نعمل باقتراح مشرفتنا العزيزة أم عبد الرحمن ونعممه مستقبلا إن شاء الله.
> بارك الله فيكنَّ جميعًا وأجزل لكنَّ المثوبة.


فضلت أفكر مين مشرفتكم "أم عبد الرحمن" دي
وبعدين تفاجأت أنها أنا ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لا لا،كُل واحدِد بياخد نصيبُه
> ليش الغيرة؟ مش فاهمةO_o!!
> 
> صواريخ القسّام ستكونُ نصيبَ من تعترضD:
> 978_1230851072.jpg


يا جمالهم ^_^

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> يا جمالهم ^_^


أجملعِك كُل صورهم؟ : ))

انتهَت عُطلَتِي ولم أشعُر بِأيّامها:"(
واليومَ السّبت الموافق 2/2/2013
سنستأنفُ الصّراعَ معَ الكُتُب، وطالَما أنّ الكيمياء الفيزيائِيّة في المنطِقة؛ فأظُنّها -واللهُ أعلَم- هيَ من ستتعرّضُ وتستحقّ وابِلَ
صوارِيخِ القسّام!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

بارك الله فيكما على جهودكما الطيبة

وجزاها الله خيرًا الأمة الفقيرة على لفت نظري للموضوع

----------


## خنساء

> لا لا،كُل واحدِد بياخد نصيبُه
> ليش الغيرة؟ مش فاهمةO_o!!
> 
> صواريخ القسّام ستكونُ نصيبَ من تعترضD:
> ملف مرفق 8341
> 
> أُختَنا الحبيبة أم سلَمَة،
> جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا على نصيحَتِكِ الطّيّبة...
> 
> أتنازَلُ للأخوات لأنّ أهلَ أُسدُود اتُّهِموا بالبُخلِ بما يكفِي معَ أنّهُم أهلُ الكرَمِ كُلّه^_^!


يا ساتر!!
ومن التي اعترضت؟؟
دُليني عليها فاضلتي لكي اوبّخها *_*
بعد هذه الصواريخ لا نريد التنازل...هنيئا لك ^_^

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> يا ساتر!!
> ومن التي اعترضت؟؟
> دُليني عليها فاضلتي لكي اوبّخها *_*
> بعد هذه الصواريخ لا نريد التنازل...هنيئا لك ^_^


هيَ أُختٌ كريمةٌ فاضلةٌ لَها حقّ الاعتراضِ الكامِلِ، حماها اللهُ ولا جعلَ لأحدٍ منَ البشرِ عليهَا سبيلًا، ومَن أرادَ بِها غيرَ الخيرِ فأدعُو اللهَ أن يقِيَها شرّهُ وكُلّ ذِي شرّ: )

سرٌّ علَنيّ:كلمَتُكِ الأولَى دفعَتنِي للبَحثِ فبارَكَ الرّحمنُ فيكِ أن كُنتِ سبَبًا في تعلِيمِي جديدًا()
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=178784
<<في الرُّدُودِ فوائِد...

----------

